
Why No One Responds to Your Customer Success Managers - siddharthdeswal
https://medium.com/@siddharthdeswal/why-no-one-responds-to-your-customer-success-managers-a371caaa9aaf
======
marmot777
Yes, Customer Success Manager (CSM) seem to be another way of saying Customer
Upsell Manager in a lot of companies. Generally, I've not been impressed.

